# Sr16ve(n1 Spec)



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Who knows how much is a sr16ve(n1 spec)and is it a good B13 sentra swap?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I've read that its around 3k, but its next to impossible to find. I don't think I've ever seen anyone in the US with that car in their engine, as it comes from a very rare model of the pulsar. It's not as good of a swap as a sr20DET IMHO. Also, if your car is not an se-r, you will need the se-r tranny, ecu,motor mounts, wiring harness, axles, p/s pump and a couple of other things I can't recall. If so, the costs would be astronomical & definitely not worth it. If not, I still wouldn't hold your breath unless you have a friend in Japan who found the engine and is willing to ship it over here. I don't think I've ever seen pr read how the sr16ve n1 would line up in the engine bay, but I think theoretically it should be similar to the sr20de.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

well the sr16ve has about 200hp, but wut do i need if i put a SR20DET(the 1 with the 250hp) if my car is a 4 door xe?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

the DET with 250 hp is for the s15 silvia, and will not fit a FWD car like yours. My best bet for the money, unless you want a serious heap of hp , is the Bluebird DET, which you can get for around 1600. The same exact parts will be needed as listed for the SR16VE plus all the turbo parts, intercooler piping, downpipe, and a 2.5-3" exhaust is practically a necessistity (turbos hate backpressure.) Neither swap is easy, but if you have grand power dreams, do it. For the money though, turboing the GA is a pretty good move if you want to reach 200 whp, or just sell your car, buy a car with an sr20, and use the Bluebird turbo parts on it. BTW, Mike Young reached 233 to the wheels on the GA,so its more than doable to have 200.


----------

